# Black Label PC on Fearless - John Mayer's 1935 Ford Cabriolet at SEMA in the Absorber



## Mike Phillips

*Black Label PC on Fearless - John Mayer's 1935 Ford Cabriolet at SEMA in the Absorber*

On Friday, November 1st, I received a phone call from my long time friend, Bill Stuart who is the owner of the Absorber Synthetic Drying Chamois. Bill always has best in class street rods in his car show booths throughout each year for the show car circuit.

Bill told me he just picked up his booth car and while the car looks phenomenal the paint was lacking depth and clarity? He asked if I could come take a look at it after the real grass was laid down in their booth and the car was positioned into location.

I said, *"You bet! I'd do anything for you Bill"*

On Monday, after setting up the Autogeek Booth, I packed up my production model Rupes Mini, (I did not yet have the production model of the Rupes Duetto, Francesco gave me this on Tuesday), and my Rupes pads and polishes as well as the new Black Label Diamond Paint Coating and the Black Label Surface Cleansing Polish.

I slung an extension cord over my shoulder and made the trek from our booth to Bill's booth to inspect the car.










John Mayer's "Fearless"

Here's what the car looked like when I arrived at the Absorber booth. I inspected the paint using the lights surrounding the booth and found out why Bill didn't think the paint had the depth and richness of color a person would expect for a show car like this and that's because it had thousands of fine swirls and scratches likely from being repeatedly wiped down to remove dust at previous shows.































































































































A careful, gentle touch...
Once paint is polished to perfect you must bring the level of carefulness anytime you "touch" the paint. You must only use the highest quality products you can obtain, this includes your microfiber towels and spray detailers.

Clearcoats = Scratch-Sensitive
When a detailer creates a flawless finish on a show car ANY new swirls or scratches will now show up like a sore thumb, they will make the paint hazy as they will block your eyes from seeing the true color of the basecoat under the clearcoat.

Step 1
Remove swirls and scratches using Rupes Mini 12 + Green Medium Aggressive Foam Polishing Pad and Quarz Gloss Medium Cut Polish.









































































Step 2
Maximize gloss and clarity of the clearcoat using Rupes Mini 12 + Yellow Soft Foam Polishing Pad and Keramik Gloss Fine Cut Polish.


----------



## Mike Phillips

Sealing the paint
To seal the paint, protect it and make it slippery for future wiping I applied the new Pinnacle Black Label Diamond Paint Coating.

Step 3
Before the coating can be applied, first any polishing oils left over from the first two steps need to be removed using Pinnacle Black Label Surface Cleansing Lotion. This is a rich, creamy lotion that can be applied by hand or machine. The goal and idea is to softly apply it, gently work it over the surface and then carefully wipe it off.









































































Step 4
To apply the Black Label Diamond Paint Coating I first mist a little onto a clean, foam applicator pad to dampen it with the coating.










Mist coating onto panel
Then mist a spray or two to each panel and then softly spread the coating over the panel using the foam applicator pad. Work the product till you see it disappearing on the surface.









Final Wipe
After applying the coating to the sections I polished I then took a clean, dry soft microfiber towel and gently gave the paint a final wipe to remove any coating high points or excess product still on the surface.


----------



## Mike Phillips

Show worthy paint...

Here's some shots showing the results...



























































































*Bill took a picture of me looking into the paint...*










*And I took a few pictures of Bill looking into the piant...*



















*Happy customer...*


















Thank you Bill for trusting Autogeek to help prep this car for your booth at SEMA this year. If you ever need any help into the future we're just a phone call away.


----------

